# Drowned Lamb



## Sheepshape (Mar 23, 2019)

Sometimes things just don't seem to be able to go right! This morning I found one of my lovely lambs drowned in the water dispenser in the field.He must somehow have managed to climb up to get in there.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 23, 2019)

So very sorry 

We lost anot her kit yesterday. ....  been a rough few months for our bunnies... lost 3 litters within a few days of birth now this litter at 4 and 6 weeks... sucks.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2019)

Oh no! I am so sorry. No way to see this coming. 

This has just got to stop. You have had way more than anybody ought to have to take.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 23, 2019)

Reading your posts, I've been hearing echoes of James Herriot's books (cherished reading of my youth). With this latest, I am hearing the voice of Mr. Pickersgill, "with stock comes trouble, and ah know from experience that trouble allus comes in cyclones."

I sure hope that this cyclone has blown itself out, because it seems to me that you've had your share of trouble and then some. So sorry to hear about your lamb; I know this kind of thing can just take the heart right out of you.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 23, 2019)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2019)

Ohh SS!!  I’m sooo sorry to hear that!  How heart breaking.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Sometimes things just don't seem to be able to go right! This morning I found one of my lovely lambs drowned in the water dispenser in the field.He must somehow have managed to climb up to get in there.



You have all of my thoughts and prayers.  I have never had a season like your having and I think if I did, I would quit.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 23, 2019)

this is so sad, my heart hurts for you and you losses. ..


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 24, 2019)

Seems to happen to me every year.....not the drowning, that's a horrible first, but deaths due to all manner of diseases and quirks of fate.

I try to eliminate that which is preventable (getting rid of ewes who prolapse etc) and something else comes along.



promiseacres said:


> lost 3 litters within a few days of birth now this litter at 4 and 6 weeks... sucks.


Sorry to hear your news, promiseacres,it hurts such a lot..... I hope things get better for you.

On a brighter note of me, the un-hoped for DOES happen. My ewe with the retained placenta is fit and fine (albeit skinny and lamb-less) after the vet manually removed her placenta. My old ewe who should never have survived after pneumonia which rendered her unconscious for 2 days, her lambs dying inside her and having to have the decomposing bodies removed by the vet, is also still with us. She did not stand for well over 2 and a half  weeks, being maintained on energy drinks via the drench gun and turned from side to side to prevent pressure sores. About a week ago we tried to stand her, with her legs immediately backing. One rat course of the week she progressed from this state, to standing between the two of us, then standing for a few seconds, then standing for a few minutes after getting her up, to getting up and walking unaided. She looks dreadful, is very 'puffy' on walking , but continues to slowly improve.....that is something of a miracle.

Lastly my second young ewe who collapsed with pneumonia on the field and had to be brought down unceremoniously in our huge wheelbarrow has shown exceptional resilience. She was unable to stand for a day or two, but responded well to antibiotics and anti-inflammatories. She rejoined the flock after 3 days. Yesterday I went down to the sheep shed to find she had produced twin ewe lambs unaided (her first time), and they are live and well to date.



Bunnylady said:


> "with stock comes trouble, and ah know from experience that trouble allus comes in cyclones."


Oh, how true these words are. Locally "If you have livestock, you have deadstock' are the perceived words of wisdom.

I often wonder why we put ourselves through this!


----------



## Dale HWA (Mar 24, 2019)

@Sheepshape  Im sorry to hear of the lamb passing. its so sad to see life lived so short. but its amazing some of the victories you've had that you shared! That second young ewe that had pneumonia and then had twins!!! that's amazing!!!! with victory comes defeat... we just hope we win more than we lose...


----------



## babsbag (Mar 24, 2019)

Darn those little babies, I thought only goats did things like that. I am so sorry you lost one that way. I can't tell you the number of ways I've saved kids from precarious situations, they seem to love to try and die. The latest one has been them using my collapsed barn as a slide and sliding off into places that they have no business being. Little stinkers. But I am happy to read that you have had a few bright spots too.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 24, 2019)

babsbag said:


> I thought only goats did things like that.


Goats definitely have the edge in agility when trying to find a place to die, but sheep have the 'knack' of following one another into ridiculously suicidal situations.  Goats and sheep, though, are both bright species, but 'herd mentality' is endlessly stupid.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2019)

They may have stupid herd mentality, but Lordy how we love them!


----------

